# The Secret Garden



## davetherave (May 3, 2007)

I know this might sound stupid but i think even though The Secret Garden is a childrens book i feel it is a magical, enchanting and most importantly uplifting story. Its one of my favourite books.
Does anyone else agree with me?


----------



## salad days (May 3, 2007)

I love The Secret Garden! I think just because it's a children's book doesn't mean that grown ups can't like it. Heck, I still adore The Last Unicorn by Beagle and The Little Prince by Antoine de Saint-Exupery. =)

The Secret Garden was also the first movie (well, either that or Free Willy) that my dad ever took me to as a little girl.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (May 3, 2007)

I love The Secret Garden. For the longest time I didn't know there was a book, I would just always watch the movie. But I finally got the book, and I really loved it. I don't care what type of book it is, a good book is a good book.


----------



## davetherave (May 5, 2007)

cool, i'm glad other people enjoy it other than kids and its not just me. To be fair I still enjoy lots of books that are supposedly intended for children. I reckon i must just be a big kid at heart.


----------



## lisajane (May 8, 2007)

I generally don't read much children's books, and though I haven't read the Secret Garden in a long time, I love the novel. Amazing and enchanting.


----------



## Capulet (May 9, 2007)

I found it amazing how Bruce Springsteen could condense the book into a couple verses, and then play it to music. It definately deserves to be on his greatest hits album.


----------



## Garden of Kadesh (May 9, 2007)

I remember the Secret Garden..

My favorite kids book is The Phantom Tollbooth. I can read it today and still be amused.


----------



## Xion Night (May 9, 2007)

I'm still a kid and my favorite book is The Phantom Tollbooth 
I don't remember much about The Secret Garden except that I began reading it with expectations of something girly that a manly man like me shouldn't like, and when I finished I was like "Dude, that was good!"


----------



## P&Pfan (Jan 24, 2008)

The Secret Garden and Little Princess are my fave books, althow i'm an adult, the childrens classics are still my faves, they inspire mt to write!


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, I read Secret Garden three or four times when I was little.  It's amazing.  I remember the emotions it would stir up inside me.  Not many books can do that.
Where the Red Fern Grows is another one.


----------



## booker41 (Apr 10, 2008)

Xion Night said:


> I'm still a kid and my favorite book is The Phantom Tollbooth
> I don't remember much about The Secret Garden except that I began reading it with expectations of something girly that a manly man like me shouldn't like, and when I finished I was like "Dude, that was good!"


----------



## booker41 (Apr 10, 2008)

Ooops! Sorry about that.


----------



## HarmsGirl (May 15, 2008)

So with you, davetherave. Its one of my favourites and I re-read it this year to use in an assignment -- hehe I love any excuse to read...actually I don't need any excuse. I love it so much, I'll probably know it by heart one day


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 13, 2008)

Another book I read to my daughter when she was little, she hated it , we kept reading a little bit more just to see if anything would happen and it never did so at her insistence we gave up in the end. I read the ending for myself to see what would happen and found it deathly dull and entirely predictable.


----------



## shraga (Aug 14, 2008)

I liked the secret garden although I liked The Little Princess and Little Lord Fauntleroy more


----------



## ThePinkBookworm (Nov 6, 2008)

I liked Secret Garden because it is just a good story that can be read by all ages, a story that encourages good morals and encourages kids to nurture their imaginations.

I actually wrote a fan fiction story on Secret Garden as a romance story between Mary and Collin.  It was the second story I ever wrote and I enjoyed writing a story about such a wonderful book.

Just my thoughts,

:read:


----------



## Dr. Malone (Nov 8, 2008)

One of my favorites when I was a kid.


----------



## C.Gholy (Nov 12, 2008)

I loved the movie, I really want to read the novel because it sounds great.


----------



## Damien. (Nov 12, 2008)

I also love this book.


----------



## Kayleigh7 (Nov 12, 2008)

The Secret Garden, The Little Princess (I used to imagine that I was her) and Black Beauty were my favorite books growing up. I also loved The Last Unicorn.


----------



## jen5079 (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh my God. Thank you for saying The Phantom Tollbooth. I have been looking for the title for three years. I kept trying to explain the plot to people and they looked at me like I was crazy. Wow, great. I can finally get the book. Thank you so much.


----------

